# Major new upcoming forum event - all read!



## Overread (Feb 7, 2015)

NOW RUNNING - go check out the articles! 

Capturing distinctive bird images Photography Forum

This is a new scheme that we are looking to roll out later this month and focuses upon promoting more in-depth and higher level discussion and content on the site as well as encouraging us to all share and learn a bit more about each other and what we do.


The articles to be presented can take any form creators wish from written to written with photos to video. The delivery isn't as important as the content; the idea is to go into depth, as much as you are capable and willing to give. Indeed the more depth you go into the better as the idea really is to start to put out some higher level and more structured discussion.

Note that the topic can be anything - really anything photography related. It might be a discussion on a recent project or photo-trip you did; a method you use in the field; an editing method; a full run through from concept to print; how you came to photography; how you started your business; how you develop your film photos; your experiments in wet-plate photography; your medium format stuff; a walk through and history of your camera collection etc.....

Really anything you want. You might even decide to use it to write out a more in-depth answer to common questions you find yourself answering; taking the time to go more into detail than you might otherwise have the time for in individual threads when replying.


The itinerary will go something like this:

1) You commit yourself to the scheme, this is simply to help us spread out the release of these discussions so that we don't swamp the site all on day one and can thus hope that everyones discussion gets due attention and focus.
You can compose more than one if you so wish, indeed the more the better.

2) You get to writing - and taking pictures - taking videos - whatever you need to make to get your article composed and ready.

3) We start releasing the articles spread out over at least one week; how many per day and how long we keep releasing really depends upon how many get involved and take part as well as activity during the week itself.



So if you want to take part sign up below and lets hear what discussions you want to contribute. Remember you can do more than one. I'm expecting to run this on the 16th or 23rd of this month (February) pending how many sign up and also how many complete projects in time.

Remember if you do sign up please don't post your article just yet and wait for your slot (you can use any waiting time to polish and improve).


NOTE - you do not have to have any formal training nor schooling to take part. You don't have to be a pro and you don't have to be award winning. What you have to be is keen to write about your area(s) of experience and knowledge and eager to share, discuss and even debate the topic(s) you present

edit
NOTE 2 - you do not have to write unique articles to each other. If someone else is doing the same or similar topic as you want to do that is fine - you do yours your way. Even two photographer writing about the same topic will have different viewpoints; different ideas and indeed even simply a change in the language and structure can appeal to different readers. So don't worry, you do what you want how you want.


Signed up:
jsecordphoto - tutorial on his astrophotography photo
limr - polaroids - latter submission
Runnah - Shooting PR Events
sm4him - Wildlife Photography Trips (possible backyard bird photography)
407370 - Photography on the Cheap
Coastalconn - Capturing distinctive bird images
Coastalconn - Workflow for editing for birds
JustJazzie - Waterdrop Photography
W.Y.Photo - Lighting Large Scenes with Limited Gear


----------



## jsecordphoto (Feb 7, 2015)

So how do we let you know that we'd like to submit something? Space.com keeps sharing one of my milky way photos with the tagline "see how he did it!", but they never asked me any of the details of how I took the photo, and people always comment and complain lol. I've been considering putting together a little tutorial video and perhaps an article going through how I took and processed the photo, this would give me a kick in the butt to actually do it


----------



## Overread (Feb 7, 2015)

Just post here in this thread your intent to take part and the title(s)/subject(s) you want to cover. It's a simple as that. 

It would also be helpful to post when you finish into this thread as well. I'll do a log in the opening post by editing it to show who is taking part - covering what topics and if its finished. That way I can keep up with how things are progressing.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Feb 7, 2015)

You can put me down for a tutorial on this photo


----------



## Overread (Feb 7, 2015)

Signed up - great shot too I look forward to reading/hearing how you did it


----------



## Overread (Feb 8, 2015)

Bump attention seeking post!


----------



## AKUK (Feb 8, 2015)

I have written 10 articles and 15 guides on my site and would be happy to share some of them here. If you'd like to use any of them let me know. The guides provide practical information whereas the articles focus more on getting people to take the emphasis off of their cameras and becoming self reliant, understanding light and how to solve problem lighting, and getting more creative.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 8, 2015)

Love this idea.  I hope some of the TPF portrait and wildlife experts plan to participate.    

@JustJazzie you should do your water drops shoot - those were wonderful.


----------



## Overread (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks AKUK! That said I think that this scheme is really about promoting and encouraging new content rather than recycling the old (though of course one might take an old article and expand upon it). However you've reminded me that we do have those like yourself who have already written articles and that in the (not too distant future) it would be good to do something to promote them on the site as well


----------



## limr (Feb 8, 2015)

I could do something on Polaroids. The only thing is that I might have a lot on my plate for the next couple of weeks, so if there's a way to schedule me later rather than soon, that would be better.


----------



## Overread (Feb 8, 2015)

Sure there should be no problem with that at all!


----------



## runnah (Feb 8, 2015)

I could do a video thing or something about shooting PR events.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2015)

Neat idea, but I'm gonna be busy with the remaining 46 videos I'm already committed to.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 8, 2015)

Maybe I can use this as the catalyst to get my blog moving again. 

I'll do one on one of my "typical" wildlife photography trips from planning to what I take, to how I shoot.

If it goes on long enough, I might also like to do one on backyard bird photography.


----------



## Overread (Feb 8, 2015)

Glad to see more aboard! 

Sparky - hope you don't get drowned in all those videos!!!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Feb 8, 2015)

can we get coastalconn on board to explain how he gets such amazing wildlife photos?


----------



## Overread (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey if you want to send messages to people and point them to this thread go for it  Nothing makes people get up and do stuff than a personal fanclub (just don't get toooooooo eager as too many eager fans makes them hide away in recluse mansions guarded by many men with machine guns and barbed wire)


----------



## 407370 (Feb 8, 2015)

I would like to do an article on my approach to photography. I have a FUJI HS 20 / tripod and an imagination. I dont use filters, I dont own any Adobe software, I only shoot in JPG....................etc

Think of it as photography on the cheap.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2015)

Overread said:


> Glad to see more aboard!
> 
> Sparky - hope you don't get drowned in all those videos!!!



Nah.  I've got the next 5 already done.


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 8, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> can we get coastalconn on board to explain how he gets such amazing wildlife photos?


OK, twist my arm


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 9, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> jsecordphoto said:
> 
> 
> > can we get coastalconn on board to explain how he gets such amazing wildlife photos?
> ...


OK, I just wrote a 2 1/2 page article entitled "Capturing distinctive bird images"  perhaps I could do a second one on my workflow for bird images in LR and PS...


----------



## sm4him (Feb 9, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > jsecordphoto said:
> ...



Uh-oh...if Kris is doing one on capturing bird images, perhaps I should change mine and do one on...umm...let's see...maybe an autobiographical piece of the life of TPF's 42nd best wildlife shooter (I think there are currently about 41 others posting wildlife photos). 

Just kidding. Kinda. 
I'll stick to my guns and do my articles. THEN you can read Kris' and learn what you should REALLY be doing.


----------



## Designer (Feb 9, 2015)

sm4him said:


> THEN you can read Kris' and learn what you REALLY be doing.


Actually, I would like to read several instructional pieces on the same topic because I like to think there could be a benefit in learning more than one way.


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 9, 2015)

SquarePeg said:


> Love this idea.  I hope some of the TPF portrait and wildlife experts plan to participate.
> 
> @JustJazzie you should do your water drops shoot - those were wonderful.


Go ahead an count me in for this! I'll need a few days to write it up.


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 9, 2015)

Designer said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > THEN you can read Kris' and learn what you REALLY be doing.
> ...


I agree 100% you can never learn too much and having several points of view can help people decide what works best for them...


----------



## sm4him (Feb 9, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



Oh, I agree too; I still have every intention of writing my articles!

But, I think one of my best pieces of advice would be, if you have the option, listen to Kris' advice instead of mine.


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 9, 2015)

Anyone willing to volunteer to proofread this mess for me before I embarrass myself?


----------



## Overread (Feb 9, 2015)

Hold your horses Jazzie - got a week or more before its posting time - plenty of time to proof read and write


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 9, 2015)

Overread said:


> Hold your horses Jazzie - got a week or more before its posting time - plenty of time to proof read and write


I know. I know. I'll still need a volunteer editor though. ;-)


----------



## Didereaux (Feb 9, 2015)

AKUK said:


> I have written 10 articles and 15 guides on my site and would be happy to share some of them here. If you'd like to use any of them let me know. The guides provide practical information whereas the articles focus more on getting people to take the emphasis off of their cameras and becoming self reliant, understanding light and how to solve problem lighting, and getting more creative.




checked this guys page out.  the articles are WELL written, and contain good supporting pics when needed.  I wholeheartedly recommend this site take him up on his offer.!


----------



## runnah (Feb 9, 2015)

Can I change mine to "How to be hilarious and seduce women on the internet"?


----------



## limr (Feb 9, 2015)

runnah said:


> Can I change mine to "How to be hilarious and seduce women on the internet"?



Satire?


----------



## runnah (Feb 9, 2015)

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Can I change mine to "How to be hilarious and seduce women on the internet"?
> ...



Some of the facts may have been embellished, but I blame that on my co-writer, B. Williams.


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 9, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Anyone willing to volunteer to proofread this mess for me before I embarrass myself?


I'll show you mine if you show me yours  PM me, lol


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Feb 10, 2015)

This is such a good idea!! Can we do this on a monthly basis?? 

I've got multiple ideas in mind but as Fashion week starts here in New York this Thursday I won't have any time available to write until later this month.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 10, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone willing to volunteer to proofread this mess for me before I embarrass myself?
> ...



I'm willing to proof for just about anybody, as long as I have time when I receive it.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 10, 2015)

How lengthy an article are we talking here? this is starting to sound like a good bit of work. Maybe a blurb and/or photo to share would get some good discussions going, it takes time to write and proofread/edit an article.


----------



## Overread (Feb 10, 2015)

W.Y. if we get enough it can certainly run into next month and how well it does and how eager people are will determine how many more times and how often we do it  

Vintage - well I'm thinking more an article than just a blurb. There's no real set length, the key is promoting the creation and discussion aspects. You can certainly do something long or short.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Feb 10, 2015)

Well I'm very eager. Sign me up as writing on my method's of lighting large scenes with little to no gear

If I'm not done by the time you're ready to start publishing them there is no need to wait for me though. I'm used to being last in line anyways.. My last name starts with a Y. 


EDIT: You can call it "Lighting Large Scenes with Limited Gear"


----------



## Overread (Feb 10, 2015)

Added those of you who have shown interest (if I've missed anyone just shout out) and always more space for more to join in!

Must say I'm really pleased to see so many willing to step up and write for this


----------



## Overread (Feb 11, 2015)

Remember it hasn't got to be a lesson; you can talk about projects that you've done as well or trips. So even if you're not as technically minded (or artistically in terms of compositional theory knowledge) you can still talk at length and depth about things you've done


----------



## gsgary (Feb 11, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> You can put me down for a tutorial on this photo
> View attachment 94897


Count me out, wouldn't want any of my shots to look like that


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 11, 2015)

Is there a certain format we should keep in mind while composing? Will we be posting as usual in a thread? Sharing a PDF? Im just trying to figure out where/how to add in the photos......


----------



## Overread (Feb 11, 2015)

Format is really however you want, though I'd expect most are making it a forum post so that things stay forum side. PDFs and such are a bit iffy as some don't like downloading and its kind of taking action/focus off the site. 



gsgary said:


> jsecordphoto said:
> 
> 
> > You can put me down for a tutorial on this photo
> ...



I'm expecting a FULL essay on shooting Leica film from you Gary!!


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Feb 11, 2015)

Overread said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > jsecordphoto said:
> ...



I'd read that.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 11, 2015)

Overread said:


> Format is really however you want, though I'd expect most are making it a forum post so that things stay forum side. PDFs and such are a bit iffy as some don't like downloading and its kind of taking action/focus off the site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leica don't make film [emoji6]


----------



## Overread (Feb 11, 2015)

gsgary said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Format is really however you want, though I'd expect most are making it a forum post so that things stay forum side. PDFs and such are a bit iffy as some don't like downloading and its kind of taking action/focus off the site.
> ...



Nit Picker!
FINE shooting Leica Cameras then! Or film or something!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 11, 2015)

I think it's shooting film _with_ a Leica, Gary. lol

I have this thought, that this seems similar to usage of photos, which of course is anyone's decision what they choose to do or if they expect to be compensated. Good writing can take a good bit of time and effort and ability, seems like doing work for a business that would usually be compensated.

Maybe what I think of as writing an article isn't what is meant here. I could see sharing a photo or maybe a brief description of how it was done etc.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 11, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> I think it's shooting film _with_ a Leica, Gary. lol
> 
> I have this thought, that this seems similar to usage of photos, which of course is anyone's decision what they choose to do or if they expect to be compensated. Good writing can take a good bit of time and effort and ability, seems like doing work for a business that would usually be compensated.
> 
> Maybe what I think of as writing an article isn't what is meant here. I could see sharing a photo or maybe a brief description of how it was done etc.



I understand where you're coming from, and yes, writing an article can be hard work.  Good writing is HARD. And time consuming. Editing good writing is also hard and time consuming.

BUT:
1. You mention it is similar to usage of photos (without compensation). Well, we do that here too.  This is a site for voluntarily sharing what we produce, and for discussing our craft. Just as I might share a photo here, without compensation, but also with the understanding that it does not give anyone else the permission to use that photo in any way, I'd expect that if I share an article about photography here, I would not be compensated, as it's voluntary, but neither would I be giving away any rights whatsoever.

2. This is totally voluntary. Anyone who has ANY reason to balk at it, or who just isn't interested, is under no obligation to participate.

3. "Article" here can be taken, I think, as strictly, or as loosely as one desires. I would expect some of these to be pretty simple, more like a very informal blog entry. Others may be quite extensive. Some will be highly polished and well edited…others, not so much. Some may be instructional, some anecdotal. To me, the point is more about letting those who WANT to kind of put a "spotlight" on some aspect of photography they care about--something that perhaps they'd like to say more about than we do in the typical thread posting.

Now, for me of course, since I already wax on and on in my REGULAR threads, just imagine how long my "articles" might be!! 
But others may not write that much more than I do in a typical post, and think they've been wordy.

I just think it will be an interesting alternative, and am looking forward to reading, at a bit more length, about others' techniques and experiences!


----------



## Overread (Feb 11, 2015)

I was gonna write stuff but sm4him just covered it all really 

Yes this is about generating interest and getting us to open up a bit more. Many of us (esp those in the thread) are oft talking about things we've done, showing photos, advising others etc... But sometimes we do it in a short bits and whilst it gets some of the message across it oft fails to deliver it all. So this is really about encouraging people to really let loose and write. To provide a motivation and focus to getting things writtne (you can see many already say "ahh I was meaning to" and for many of us we've been "meaning to" for ages now - so this is the kick to get it done)


----------



## Designer (Feb 11, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Maybe what I think of as writing an article isn't what is meant here. I could see sharing a photo or maybe a brief description of how it was done etc.


Which is what I thought we were supposed to be doing anyway.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Feb 11, 2015)

gsgary said:


> jsecordphoto said:
> 
> 
> > You can put me down for a tutorial on this photo
> ...



Lol don't worry, yours won't. I hope you weren't trying to offend....I'd have to wipe my tears with all the money I've made from print sales from that photo [emoji3]


----------



## limr (Feb 11, 2015)

Overread said:


> I'm expecting a FULL essay on shooting Leica film from you Gary!!



God help the soul who proofreads that. 

Not me! (I called it, so that makes it binding.)


----------



## snowbear (Feb 11, 2015)

sm4him said:


> Now, for me of course, since I already wax on and on in my REGULAR threads, just imagine how long my "articles" might be!!



Oh goody - a jammin' novel. (just kidding - you know I luv ya)


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 12, 2015)

I could write something about a topic of some sort. Or maybe write a thing about stuff.


----------



## limr (Feb 12, 2015)

I know the idea is for original material, so don't just pull something from a blog and post it here. But can it go in reverse? Once I post here, I'd like to throw it up on my blog, if that's okay.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 12, 2015)

limr said:


> .......... But can it go in reverse? Once I post here, I'd like to throw it up on my blog, if that's okay.



Why not?  You own the copyright on it, don't you?


----------



## sm4him (Feb 12, 2015)

limr said:


> I know the idea is for original material, so don't just pull something from a blog and post it here. But can it go in reverse? Once I post here, I'd like to throw it up on my blog, if that's okay.



I definitely intend to do that. If I go to the effort of actually writing something, you can be certain I *am* going to use it elsewhere!! I'm actually using this as a catalyst to get my blog going again. I'll probably either do a shorter version of my articles on my blog, or maybe make them a 2- or 3-part series.


----------



## limr (Feb 12, 2015)

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I know the idea is for original material, so don't just pull something from a blog and post it here. But can it go in reverse? Once I post here, I'd like to throw it up on my blog, if that's okay.
> ...



That's exactly what I was thinking of doing myself. I've been wanting to revive the blog for a couple of months and I thought this could be the catalyst.


----------



## Overread (Feb 12, 2015)

By all means post it elsewhere  Indeed I encourage it! 
(though post it here first  )


----------



## Overread (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey people - can I get a roll call on people who think they are finished and ready. It sounds like several of you have already made very good progress and if we've got enough of you ready we could look to making a start soon (maybe even this coming week!)


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 15, 2015)

Overread said:


> Hey people - can I get a roll call on people who think they are finished and ready. It sounds like several of you have already made very good progress and if we've got enough of you ready we could look to making a start soon (maybe even this coming week!)


Finished here!


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 15, 2015)

My first article it ready to go.  Not sure if I can get the second one pumped out.


----------



## Overread (Feb 21, 2015)

Preparing to launch this MONDAY

Several have contacted me already that they've completed articles and I hope the rest of you are ready to go too! We'll be launching on Monday with Coastals article up first! 

So this Monday look out for a thread from him! I'll link it here in this thread in the opening post as well (though that won't be till the evening so if he and you are up bright and early you can get away - no sense on waiting).


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 22, 2015)

Well, I'm the official guinea pig..   I just posted my article.. Capturing distinctive bird images Photography Forum


----------



## Overread (Feb 24, 2015)

Great to see it up and doing well!


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Feb 25, 2015)

I just finished my article!


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 25, 2015)

Should these special articles be in their own unique sub-forum section ... so they do not get bumped off the active list and forgotten ?


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 28, 2015)

What's going on with this? Have I missed something?


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Mar 30, 2015)

I was wondering the same thing Jazzie. When's the next article being released?


----------

